# açoteia ou terraço



## Ancia

Olá !!!!

Alguém me pode dizer qual é o equivalente para a palvra espanhola "azotea"?

Obrigado!!


----------



## MOC

Eu chamo-lhe terraço, mas vejo no dicionário que açoteia também existe.


----------



## FranParis

E no Algarve, a Aldeia das Açoteias...


----------



## Tomby

Pode ser _açoteia_ (mirante ou terraço em cima da casa). No Brasil, “_açotéia_”.
Também _sotéia_.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Mas açoteia é de uso regional?


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> Mas açoteia é de uso regional?



Pode-se dizer que sim. A açoteia é uma marca da arquitectura da região do Algarve. 
Veja aqui.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Falta mais uma: "sacada". Na verdade não sei se a diferença entre terraço e açoteia não estará no facto de o terraço poder estar situado num piso qualquer e a açoteia necessariamente no topo do edifício. Ou também se tem a ver o facto de haver. ou não, uma pequena construção, sótão ou mansarda, que abra para a plataforma. De facto a expressão espanhola "estar mal de la azotea" (em que "azotea" está, figuradamente, por "cabeça") equivale à portuguea "ter macacos no sótão". Em espanhol, acho, a palavra "azotea" pode ser atribuída quer a plataforma no telhado da casa, quer a essa pequena construção dentro dela, que é o que se chama de "mirante" em português. Como sempre, as fronteiras não são definidas. Afinal um terreaço ou sacada não é senão uma varanda mais larga e comprida. A açoteia seria apenas o terraço ou sacada no topo, e o mirante a construção isolada dentro dela.


----------



## MOC

Capitão Haddok said:


> Falta mais uma: "sacada". Na verdade não sei se a diferença entre terraço e açoteia não estará no facto de o terraço poder estar situado num piso qualquer e a açoteia necessariamente no topo do edifício. Ou também se tem a ver o facto de haver. ou não, uma pequena construção, sótão ou mansarda, que abra para a plataforma. De facto a expressão espanhola "estar mal de la azotea" (em que "azotea" está, figuradamente, por "cabeça") equivale à portuguea "ter macacos no sótão". Em espanhol, acho, a palavra "azotea" pode ser atribuída quer a plataforma no telhado da casa, quer a essa pequena construção dentro dela, que é o que se chama de "mirante" em português. Como sempre, as fronteiras não são definidas. Afinal um terreaço ou sacada não é senão uma varanda mais larga e comprida. A açoteia seria apenas o terraço ou sacada no topo, e o mirante a construção isolada dentro dela.



Mas nós aqui chamamos terraço também ao que fica no piso de cima. Com ou sem sótão. Sacada nunca ouvi.

EDIT: O que eu quis dizer, é que por aqui chamamos terraço a essas construções. Eu sinceramente nunca tinha sequer ouvido a palavra açoiteia, por isso perguntei se seria de uso regional. Essa definição da primeira frase pelo menos aqui não se usa. Chama-se terraço na mesma.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

MOC said:


> Mas nós aqui chamamos terraço também ao que fica no piso de cima. Com ou sem sótão. Sacada nunca ouvi.
> 
> EDIT: O que eu quis dizer, é que por aqui chamamos terraço a essas construções. Eu sinceramente nunca tinha sequer ouvido a palavra açoiteia, por isso perguntei se seria de uso regional. Essa definição da primeira frase pelo menos aqui não se usa. Chama-se terraço na mesma.


 
"Aqui" quer dizer Portugal ou alguma região concreta? Eu não disse que não se pudesse chamar "terraço", mas que "terraço" à diferença (pelo menos à partida) de "açoteia" pode ser utilizado também para denominar saliências (e "reentrâncias") no corpo principal de um edifício, situadas em níveis inferiores. Na realidade existe a mesma dicotomia em espanhol entre "azotea" e "terraza" que em português entre "açoteia" e "terraço", só que, neste último caso, parece que a primeira voz é menos usada que em espanhol, ou que se sente como regional (tem a ver também com o género de construção no Norte e no Sul). Uma pessoa que mora num terceiro andar de um prédio de 5 pisos, pode dizer que tem um terraço, em português, e "una terraza" em espanhol, embora se calhar tem apenas uma estreita varanda! Uma pessoa que mora na água-furtada pode dizer isso também. Em ambos os casos. E acho que, em castelhano deve ser mais frequente as pessoas mais novas dizerem assim, mas as mais velhas pode que falem, neste último caso, da sua "azotea". Pode que a única diferença seja que, no português, este processo de equiparação esteja mais avançado. Mas eu já vi, na publicidade de um aldeamento, utilizar "açoteia" para referir uma espécie de pátio ou esplanada gradeada encostada a uma casa térrea e situada, logicamente, no rés-de-chão!
O termo "sacada" pode que não seja muito coloquial, mas também não é tão estranho nem raro. É ainda mais difuso do que "varanda" ou "terraço", e pode concorrer com um ou outro. E mesmo com "açoteia"! Eu tenho umas fotos muito lindas de casas tradicionais de Porto com umas balaustradas lá cima, atrás das quais aparecem os telhados de algumas águas-furtadas, sob o título de "sacadas", e que em espanhol seriam sem dúvida intituladas como "azoteas".


----------



## MOC

Talvez sejam então regionalismos. Mas eu viajo muito pelo País, e não apenas como turismo, porque já vivi em várias zonas, e sinceramente nunca tinha ouvido essas palavras. Varanda e terraço sim. Açoteia e sacada nunca ouvi mesmo.

Quando pesquiso no google realmente essas palavras aparecem várias vezes, mas não as conhecia. Açoteia aparece maioritariamente em páginas do Algarve, ou quando muito do Alentejo, por isso quer-me parecer que essa palavra é mesmo regional. Quanto a sacada não sei.


----------



## Ancia

Olá!

Peço desculpas por nao responder mais ameúde e por fazer tantas perguntas, mas nesta porqueria de emprego estou todo o dia com o computador e quando chego à casa.. nao tenho vontade de sentar-me outra vez em frente dele... mais que para perguntar as minhas dúvidas.

PS Gosto muito da explicaçao do Capitao Haddock, mas, como Moc, nunca tinha ouvido falar em "açoteia" nem sacada. 

Muito obrigado, outra vez.


----------



## spielenschach

JÚLIO DANTAS, _Pátria, pp 185 – 186 – Muitas casas alg_arvias têm açoteias, donde se vê mar - «cidade de telhados flamengos e de açoteias árabes»

AÇOTEIA – [Do árabe as-sotaiá, diminutivo de _saaha_, ‘eirado’ (terraço)] – espaço na parte superior da casa que substitui o telhado ou parte dele. – Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Ó Ancia (é espanhol, não é?), "sacada" em português coincide (sempre "mais ou menos") com o espanhol "voladizo", pode que, para além de no significado (= "elemento saliente do corpo principal de um edifício"), também na frequência de uso. Suponho que resultará difícil encontrar alguém que empregue, a falar castelhano, num registo coloquial, a palavra "voladizo". Mas não será tão rara em revistas de arte, arquitectura, ou mesmo ouvindo falar uma pessoa numa ocasião em que se precise maior "requinte" na expressão. As coisas que existem pouco, também existem! Recentemente, a navegar por um conhecido site de fotografia portuguesa, o "Olhares" (desculpe: sou "novo"  aqui e o não posso redireccionar!), encontrei uma linda fotografia, tirada do interior de uma casa, de uma modelo situada numa espécie de varanda estreita e comprida, intitulada "Sacada". É curioso: o outro testemunho que acheguei era também um título de fotografia! Pode que a palavra "sacada" (nesta acepção, numa outra refere o conteúdo de um saco!) seja uma palavra tão fotográfica (e tão pouco oral, ao que parece) porque resulta mais "plástica" do que "terraço".
A respeito de "açoteia", tenho que conceder ao Moc que deve ser, com efeito, uma palavra que se sente, hoje em dia, em Portugal, como palavra regional apenas. O conhecimento de uso do português oral dele é sem dúvida superior ao meu. E aliás todos os testemunhos parecem confirmá-lo. E, ainda, receio que, no meu caso, a interferência do espanhol (pela consonância com "azotea") faça com que não ache "açoteia" tão estranha como realmente parece no norte e centro de Portugal. Curioso repregueamento tectónico da Galiza com o Algarve! (Bom, na verdade deve acontecer também porque afinal a minha verdadeira pátria são os dicionários!). Gostava era de saber se no Brasil (e nos outros países de expressão portuguesa) é também assim, e se a palavra é, de facto, de uso geral, regional ou nenhum.


----------

